# For Njaco



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Chirs,

I really dont have much for pictures on this bird. I did find this link that has some pictures and here are a couple I took from the movie though not sure on quality. If you need more and the movie shots work let me know and I may be able to take more. 

Murphy's War - The Internet Movie Plane Database


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2012)

The more I see of this bird, the more I like the Duck!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> The more I see of this bird, the more I like the Duck!


 
Yeah its an amazing bird. Kinda ugly yet kinda cute. Its amazing how big this bird really is when you see it up close and personal.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2012)

I have always liked it. It does look better on water than on dry land though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Perfect for going fishing on your own kinda bird.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks!!!! I knew it had the cowling missing and it was a deep blue color. Just didn't know the lettering (its been years since I seen the movie). Any shots of a similar engine exposed? Is that an R2800?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2012)

That actually would be the perfect fishing boat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

That and the Kingfisher! Goose and the Catalina for when you bring mates or the family!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool....!


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2012)

Always loved the Goose myself, ever since seeing 'tales of the Golden Monkey' as a kid (With Jake and Jack, and 'Cutter's Goose')
(The Cat is by far the sexiest though  )


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

When it comes to the Goose, it was in Uppdrag i Singapore (Bring 'Em Back Alive), with Bruce Boxleitner, Cindy Morgan and Ron O'Neal that was shown on CBS from September 1982 to May 1983, that did it for me...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aED7xvYbMfw_

Btw, I think that bird itself, is at the Air Force museum in Dayton, Ohio...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe the next siggy mate?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2012)

I can try!

BTW, "Murphy's War" has the best take-off scene ever filmed!


----------

